# sneezing after dental work



## sevres (Jun 15, 2006)

Hello,

I realize that I may be paranoid (we lost a beloved cat to cancer last week, after a long struggle on his part). But we adopted a new cat at the shelter and I wondered if his situation is common. 

He is four years old, and needed to be treated for ear mites. We took him to the vet and he put him on ear mite treatment, and also did a dental cleaning (with anesthesia). Since he's been home, he has been sneezing (he wasn't sneezing before going to the vet). The vet put him on antibiotics, just in case the dental work triggered any problems. 

I was just wondering if anyone has seen cats develop respiratory issues either after dental work or during ear-mite treatment? I'm hoping the antibiotics and rest will be sufficient to clear it up, but if he's still sneezing after the antibiotics end, I'll contact the vet. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Krystalily (Jul 13, 2006)

My kitten hasn't had earmites or the anesthesia but she was from a shelter and she did get a URI from there, which I hear is fairly common. It didn't start showing up until about 2-3 days after we got her. Don't know if that's what it is, but it sounds like your vet did good in giving him some antibiotics!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Your cat was probably exposed to URI at the shelter and has been fighting it off, but the stress of the last few days (new home, dental cleaning etc.) may have lowered his resistance and now he's having symptoms. Not so sure that the antibiotic he was given for the teeth cleaning is appropriate for URI. Vet isn't likely to treat for URI just based on sneezing (at least mine isn't). I'd just keep a close eye on him...if he starts developing a runny nose or watery/mucus in the eyes or a fever, then he needs to go back to the vet.


----------



## sevres (Jun 15, 2006)

*thanks!*

I appreciate the advice. I see from one of Krystalili's posts in another thread that her kitty with a URI went on Amoxi and that happens to be what Tommy is on, too. I hope he feels better soon. It's sad for him to move in and we're constantly giving him syringe antibiotics, ear drops, and a vet trip! I hope he soon gets to experience the highly boring cat life we usually provide.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

OK...sounds good. Just keep and eye on him as I'm sure you well know.

I understand feeling bad about poking a prodding so much when he hardly knows you. I went through the same thing with Kobi...he had URI and a UTI in the first month I had him.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I agree with everyone here -- one of my cats came down with a URI days after being adopted as well. He brought it home from the shelter  

Good luck and hope he's living the boring life soon :wink:


----------

